# Suppressing a CZ



## CAP

How/Who makes a suppressor for CZ-83 or CZ-75 or CZ-83 ?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

There's things you have to do before you can go putting a muffler on that hot rod. Big bro gets upset when you don't let them in on the plans for all that fun.


----------



## tekhead1219

CAP said:


> How/Who makes a suppressor for CZ-83 or CZ-75 or CZ-83 ?


Wow, first post and we're looking for a silencer? HMMMmmmmm. Pelosi will not like you!!:anim_lol:
Welcome from southeast Texas.


----------



## Todd

tekhead1219 said:


> Wow, first post and we're looking for a silencer?


:watching:


----------



## Pistolero

Lots of can manufacturers out there. First, you'll need a threaded and extended barrel. Depending on what gun you are putting it on, several options are available at EFK Fire Dragon Here.

Next, you will need to find a Class 3 FFL (Federal Firearms Liscensee) who can facilitate the transaction for you locally. Many gun shop owners have this Class 3 license and will help you find what your looking for.

You'll need to fill out the BATFE Form 4 (Application for Tax Paid Transfer and Registration of Firearm) and pay the associated $200 for the luxury of owning a restricted device. You will need to submit a recent 2" X 2" photo, be fingerprinted by an authorized person and get your local Chief Law Enforcement Officer to sign off on it, basically saying, as far as he is concerned, you are not a public menace.

I'm not sure how long the application will take to process but it is finite and shouldn't take too long. Realize the extended, threaded barrel will cost you $200, the can will set you back ca. $750, the tax stamp $200, the processing and shipping another couple hundred bucks and you'll have to wait a while. This is the cost of silence.

Good luck. I haven't had the $ all in one place yet so no can for me. This is why so many people own the threaded barrel and not the can! Spreading out the cost (and never making it to the suppressor).


----------



## GURU1911

Contact "jonathan ceiner corporation, ssk industries, or reed knight corporation" and they should be able to help you with your request & the procurement prosess & paper work to legally possess it.


----------



## kg333

Wow, impressive thread necromancy. :watching:

Incidentally, per the OP's post, is it even possible to suppress a CZ-82/83? The barrel is un-threaded and fixed to the frame.

KG


----------

